# 01 740i - P0171 and P0174 code help



## bosanci28 (Feb 1, 2006)

2001 bmw 740i 4.4l

i have this 2 codes coming up p0171 and p0174

p0171 system too lean bank 1
p0174 system too lean bank 2

the maf sensor plastic case was broken,,so i replace with a use one and left the maf sensor too,,,
maybe i shoul put the one from before back in maybe thats why,,dont know if this was the problem before,,i purchase the car demage,,not running..

anyone have any advice what to check for ,,

i appreciate in advance,,,

thank you


----------

